# Programm um Schnappschüsse vom Desktop zu machen



## game4um (20. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bracuhe ein Programm um Schanppschüsse vom meinem Desktop oder was anderem zu machen. Kann z.B so aussehen: http://img289.imageshack.us/img289/4034/control4dk.jpg
Kennt einer so ein Programm?


----------



## The_Maegges (20. April 2006)

Auf deiner Tastatur gibt es eine Taste, die ist mit "Druck" beschriftet.
Einmal drücken, Paint öffnen, Einfügen und eventuell noch nach Bedarf zurechtschneiden.


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2006)

Dazu kann ich noch einen Tipp geben:

Wenn du Alt + Druck drückst, machst du einen Screenshot vom aktuellen Fenster, musst also eventuell nicht mal mehr was ausschneiden.

Per Ctrl + V kannst du den Screenshot dann in jedes beliebige Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfügen.


----------



## game4um (20. April 2006)

Danke! Wusste ich noch gar nicht! Ich hatte früher bloß dafür ein Programm. Weiß aber nicht mehr wie das heißt. Ich weiß nur, dass es von Macromedia war.


----------



## zenga (21. April 2006)

hiho,
ich benutze screencopy, ist freeware. 


> Features
> 
> * Saving screenshots as BMP or JPEG file format
> * Customizable compression quality for JPEG)
> ...



http://smartision-sc.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. April 2006)

Ich nutz dafuer in der Regel den Gimp.


----------



## cronimo (1. Mai 2006)

ein alter Paint Shop z.Bsp. 5 eignet sich bestens dafür der ist als kostenlose Version auf alten CD´s. Wenn Du ihn noch brauchst kannst Du ja eine PN schicken, dann gebe ich Dir einen Link.

Gruß Cronimo


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (1. Mai 2006)

*Video?*

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Programm oder eine Tastenkombination mit der man Videos von den Bildschirmaktivitätetn machen kann?

chakka1992


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2006)

Ja, das gibt es selbstverständlich: 
Camtasia von Techsmith
Debugmode - Wink

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Mai 2006)

Um die Liste von Markus etwas zu verlängern:
Camstudio
bzw.
Camstudio  @ sourceforge

Open Source (aber Qualität vergleichbar mit Camtasia)


----------



## cmyk-vienna (3. Mai 2006)

... und wenn die Bildschirmaktivitäten im Overlaymode (Fullscreen) ablaufen - sprich du willst ein Game abfilmen, würde sich noch Fraps anbieten.
lg


----------

